# Motion of hands at the canter?



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I have another lesson this Sunday and we are going to be working on the canter. At my last lesson, my instructor said my hands were bouncing around a tad much at the trot and told me not to post with my hands. I wasn't sure what she meant at first, but then she filled a cup with water and I had to hold it and post the trot. I actually got the hang of it right away...didn't spill a drop. Once I had the "show me how" moment, I understood what she meant by not posting with my hands.

I'm a visual learner which is why I like to ride in a semi-private group. I can see what the other person is doing whether correct or not. The other girl is not cantering yet, so I don't really have a point of reference.

My question is....can someone explain to me what the motion of your hands are supposed to be at the canter? I've been watching other peoples critique videos and I'm seeing some varied hand movements. Some look like a "pushing/pumping" motion towards the neck, and others look like they don't move from the front of the saddle. Which is correct? Any training tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tulula81 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have another lesson this Sunday and we are going to be working on the canter. At my last lesson, my instructor said my hands were bouncing around a tad much at the trot and told me not to post with my hands. I wasn't sure what she meant at first, but then she filled a cup with water and I had to hold it and post the trot. I actually got the hang of it right away...didn't spill a drop. Once I had the "show me how" moment, I understood what she meant by not posting with my hands.
> 
> I'm a visual learner which is why I like to ride in a semi-private group. I can see what the other person is doing whether correct or not. The other girl is not cantering yet, so I don't really have a point of reference.
> 
> ...


Ahh I scrolled down a few posts before mine and saw that another member was having issues at the canter and "pumping" her hands. I see that a lot of you have given helpful advice there! No need to answer here unless you think of some other tips that haven't already been mentioned in Beau's thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Your hands should follow the horse's topline at all times. So at walk, the topline stretches forward and back - therefore your hands move forward and back. At trot, the topline remains steady (the horse's head in trot should remain still) and therefore your hands should also remain still. At canter, the horses topline again move forward and back, so your hands need to move forward and back following this motion. 
It does take some practice to get the exact timing of the motion of the canter topline, but the more you practice the better you will get. The hands should not be radically pumping at the canter, just gently following the horse's head moving forward and back.


----------



## joppar (Nov 24, 2010)

You arms should "slightly" open and close like a hinge and your hands remain at the same position above the wither. Try to have gentle and constat contact with the reins. Especially be careful not to catch the horse's mouth ( by opening the hinge) when the horse's head is at the lowest point ( third beat of the canter stride). Hope this helps. 

Watch this slow motion video on wiki 
Canter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

can't get the link to open. I was curious to because my instructor is always telling me to 'relax my elbow' at the canter


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

At walk trot and canter hands stay stationary - elbows open and close to keep the contact steady. When the horse naturally pushed head and neck down elbows open, as head and neck come up elbows closed - thus it appears rider is not doing anything but staying stationary. But in reality if rider didn't open/close the elbows they would be "hitting" (pulling) on the horses mouth when the head/neck go "down".

Watch the other rider's horse and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great tips everyone. I will give it a try on sunday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

